# 2020 in One Shot



## otherprof (Jan 3, 2021)

One image, old or new, that captures 2020 for you. Mine is from 2018 in the Musée d'Orsay.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 3, 2021)

What many people have feared about being cooped up without much to do.




Female Cardinal by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## mjcmt (Jan 3, 2021)

Masked


----------



## Original katomi (Jan 4, 2021)

I don’t have a photo but one bit of tv footage
It’s where the staff of the cremation stop a son going to comfort grieving parent, mother.
Prob hit home most for me because Mrs. Is end stage kidney failure and she really does not want that to happen to us


----------



## Space Face (Jan 11, 2021)

otherprof said:


> One image, old or new, that captures 2020 for you. Mine is from 2018 in the Musée d'Orsay.
> 
> View attachment 202022




..........and some.


----------



## Philmar (Jan 17, 2021)

There is a boardwalk along the beach in the eastern part of my city of Toronto...during the summer it is packed with pedestrians enjoying the weather, the beach and the great lake views ...during covid showdown we started to see foxes on the boardwalk during the day.




Fox on Woodbine Beach boardwalk by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------

